# Dakota Decoys



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Just saw the new Dakota Decoy canadas at Pheasant Fest. Hands down the best and most durable motion system I've seen to date. Paint job passed the scratch and sniff test. Paint detail was excellent. Boy did they do a great job with these.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What are the prcies? Has anybody used them yet?


----------



## Bullock Outdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I am running Dakotas and have been nothing but impressed so far.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I just found this video on another site.


----------



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the decoys in action and with some live birds.I have been hunting over 4 dozen and I will tell you that they will stand up to anything you can dish out.The motion system is the best out there and they won't blow over in high winds like the averys do.

Live birds


----------



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

more pics


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn the top 3 pictures are amazing! And the postures....unbelievable!

Very nicely done by the dakota decoy makers!...How many more days is it until Sept. 1???


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Those things look pretty amazing.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i think they are a good looking decoy and i think the motion system seems to work good, but the upside i see to avery's motion system over dakota's or big foots system is the side to wobble motion. all three systems have a great side to side system, but avery's the only one who wobbles, which i like a lot. also the other thing i really don't like is the rubber bands on the big foot system, and the bungy looking cord on the dakotas. what happens when you're in the field and one of those break. if you have and sort of constant wind the decoys just spin in a circle and that doesn't look very realistic. this is just a few things i've noticed. i think they are all good looking decoys and all have there pros.


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Geese don't wobble. They waddle side to side as they walk.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

I also don't think that the Dakota dekes will spin if the bungee breaks. They have a "channel" in the body of the deke that will limit the motion.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

These decoys seem to be the real deal so far. Every person and business I've brought them to so far has really liked them and I haven't heard any complaints yet.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

Rick i'm sorry i'm not trying to start a fight i said they are great looking decoys i just said some observations i had. and i'm sorry i said the word wobble and not waddle. you know what i meant. i think they are great decoys, it seems like you may work for this company or something and if you do you should learn to take some constructive criticism. i'm sorry if i'm coming off as a jerk, but i'm sure these decoys kill geese, i'll probably own some from what i've seen, but after discussing with some friends this is what we came up with.


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Nick
Just mess'n with ya. You are correct. After I saw them at Pheasant Fest in St Paul, I posted my comments to see what the people thought who owned them. Not too many days later I took on the line as a Rep. All decoys work no doubt. We all like our decoys for different reasons. The sexy look of decoys is for us the hunter (buyer), not the geese. When I started hunting you had five choices of decoys. Floating Canadas, Mallards, Blue Bills, and Canada & Snow Shells for field hunting. Boy, now look at what we get to choose from. Durability and function are everything to me. I absolutely love Big Foots, Real Geese, Deadly Decoys ( I also Rep.), Silo Socks (might get fired for saying this.) and G & H. All these are durable and functional. I do believe Dakota has come up with the best and most durable base system I have seen. The only thing they need to do is add a stake with this design and they'll have it down. I also Rep. Drake Waterfowl Systems (as if anyone cares). I do get a little touchy with some of the product bashing that takes place on websites. Twenty years ago there was nothing to bash. We are in the glory days of the best apparel, decoys, shells and guns to choose from. All the manufacturers have great things to offer us. I certainly know you were not trying to start anything. I know what you meant by wobbling. You have an opinion. Having an opinion does not equate to bashing. In the past, some posts were soley placed to promote products the person had a vested interest in. That is why I mentioned the lines I Rep. Even though I am in the hunting business, there is plenty to learn from everyone that posts on Nodak. That is why this is such a great and informative site. Oh by the way. When I walk, I waddle. When I drink, I wobble.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm sorry Rick if i came of as a jerk on this forum. I think they are great looking decoys. I'll probably buy some for next season, cause the do seem to look very nice and from what i've heard they are supposed to be very durable.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bck1006 said:


>


Not trying to cause problems but I have heard a lot of how durable these decoys are but the side of that decoy clearly looks rubbed??

And this feeder below has two big chunks of flocking missing from the head?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Leo i seen that to, but didnt want to be the first to toot his horn! I also saw them down at the pheasant thang and wasnt to impressed. They look like the new big foots, but less durable. and for the price you are way better off staying with your bigfoots. Also one of the decoys down at the pheasant thang was missing flocking already, so i started scraching and it came off pretty easy!
Just my two cent


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought that were pretty durable, I saw them kicked and drug across a concrete slab and there weren't any scratches on the paint. I don't know I guess we will see how they hold up after a season of hunting with them. I think that these are going to be the dekes I buy during the offseason.


----------



## quackingtim (Jan 7, 2007)

diver_sniper said:


> I just found this video on another site.


I was on the hunt when H.I.T filmed these. They are very good decoys, and from what I have seen very tough.










We are tuff on things.


----------

